
REI plans sale of unused 8-acre HQ campus as the retailer embraces remote work - troydavis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/08/12/rei-seattle-headquarters-commercial-real-estate/
======
troydavis
REI press release: [https://www.rei.com/blog/rei-news/evolving-the-future-of-
hea...](https://www.rei.com/blog/rei-news/evolving-the-future-of-headquarters-
work)

